# Rest in peace beautiful boy xxx



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

We made te decision to help Brains cross over the bridge today. He deteriorated last night and by this morning had lost the use of his left front leg and the tumour was twice the size of his face, if not more. 

He left us at 11.24am. I showed his body to Pinky who sniffed it for less than a minute then pottered off. 

We are devastated. 

We love you little man, and we will never forget you and your funny ways. I will miss your squeaking for food, cuddles or anything else you wanted. Wait for us at the bridge gorgeous boy xxxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh mickey I'm so so sorry for you and your dad.
You did the kindest thing for him and that was to end his suffering.
Give pinky lots of cuddles as he will be grieving poor man.

Remember all the good memories you had of brains and keep those close to your heart.

Sleep tight brains xx


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

This is never easy but you did the kindest, but not the easiest thing. At least there is no suffering now. As Blade said hold on to the happy memories.So Sorry . Laura XXX


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Sleep tight Brains xx you did the best thing for him, he was very loved.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

It never is easy...even when you KNOW it's the right thing! Hugs!!

Sleep well Brains.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

RIP Brains x


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss but you definately did the kindest thing.

R.I.P Brains and have fun at the bridge xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry or your loss  It is such a difficult decision to make and you did what was best for him. Scamper free at Rainbow Bridge, R.I.P Brains.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry for your loss
RIP Brains


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Rest in peace Brains xx


----------

